# Neu in Würzburg.. Anschluss für einfach mal Fahren..?!



## snowbikerin (26. September 2010)

Hallööchen.. 
Ich bin neu hier in Würzburg, fürs Studium hergezogen, und suche nach netten Menschen, die gerne mal Radfahren (Touren und generell überall hin, wos nicht gerade so steil ist, wie zum Hubland hoch).
Auch hätte ich gerne nen Tipp, wo man am besten Radzubehör kaufen kann, denn meins müsste mal etwas überholt werden (Bulls irgendwas )
Würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## mtbwue (27. September 2010)

Willkommen in WÜ,
hier gibt es viele tolle MTB-Touren im Umland. Aber nix für Höhenmeter scheue (darum fahren wir ja Mountainbike).
Es gibt z.b. Möglichkeiten Touren beim Abendtreff vom Bikestore, Brand, der RSG (RadsportGemeinschaftWürzburg) oder dem DAV-Mountainbike mit zu fahren oder bei einer der Privaten Gruppen, die sich auch manchmal im meinvz.net, oder wer-kennt-wen.de in den Gruppen " 	Mountainbiken ringsum Würzburg" verabreden.
Du findest diese Touren auch zum Teil als GPS unter gpsies.com

Zu empfehlende Shops/Werkstätten sind z.B. FX-Sports, Bikestore, Brand, Radlshop-Weiss.....

An Herzen möchte ich dir noch die DAV-Mountainbike Regeln, da wir diesen und letzten Sommer viel Stress mit dem Gartenamt hatten und gewisse Regeln beim Biken zu beachten wären.

Ansonsten, vielleicht bis bald mal aufm Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. September 2010)

...man sollte nicht vergessen, dass man als dirt-orientierter fahrer anschluss bei den würzburg riders findet...nur um auf deine photos bezug zu nehmen 

abfahrts- und trailorientierte sprechen sich im mountainbike ringsum würzburg/studivz ab, sind aber von über hundert angemeldeten leider nur ne handvoll, die wirklich fahren. klappern alle abfahrtsorientierten trails der gegend ab.

auch downhill-leude gibts, näheres gibts vom highsider...

des wars


----------



## snowbikerin (1. Oktober 2010)

Sind alte Fotos 

Mittlerweile Stadtfahrerin und etwas bergauf/bergab


----------



## snowbikerin (1. Oktober 2010)

Und danke für die Hinweise..
Im studivz bin ich schon in der Gruppe drin..
Falls du auch dort sein solltest, bin die, die nach dem Laufradsatz gefragt hat


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2010)

jemand spontan bock ne nachttour zu fahren? Mein Ziel 100-150km is aber  variabel!


----------



## mainrider (3. Oktober 2010)

mim auto?


----------



## rebirth (4. Oktober 2010)

hä? ^^ erstma treffen mitm auto, klar


----------



## mr.trailbanger (6. Oktober 2010)

hallo leute,
habe vor am samstag mittag ne tour zu fahren,entweder m-weg 
oder steinbachtal.start wäre in würzburg.
wenn jemand zeit und interesse hat würd mich freuen!
gruss


----------



## rebirth (6. Oktober 2010)

Was ist ne Tour bei dir?
 ..Hab 70km anreiße


----------



## mr.trailbanger (7. Oktober 2010)

so zwischen  30-65 km bei 500-1000 hm, 
kommt auf mitfahrer und wetter an!
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pusher123 (5. November 2010)

Hallo, suche auch noch jemand in Würzburg der lust hat ein bischen mit mir Biken zu gehn, gerne auch längere Touren 
Einfach mal melden!
Mfg


----------



## brand74 (12. November 2010)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Falls du auch dort sein solltest, bin die, die nach dem Laufradsatz gefragt hat



Bist du noch auf der Suche nach einem Laufradsatz? Habe mir letzte Woche das Cube Reaction GMX Pro gekauft und werde vermutlich den Laufradsatz wechseln. Die Laufräder sind neu und noch nicht gefahren. Sunringle Ryde XMB. 

Falls du Interesse hast melde dich. 

Grüße aus Gerbrunn
Michael


----------



## snowbikerin (12. November 2010)

Hey, danke für die Antwort.
Werde mein Rad aber erstmal im jetzigen Aufbau beibehalten und lediglich ein paar Änderungen vornehmen.
LG


----------



## brand74 (12. November 2010)

OK. Danke für die schnelle Antwort und viel Spass beim basteln. (Ist ja jetzt genau die richtige Jahreszeit)
Hast du eigentlich schon Kontakt zu ein paar Leuten gefunden und die Trails um Würzburg getestet?


----------

